# H` Malcom Des Barriques Ring I First Place!



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Lisa Geller and I got First place!!!!! I got First for ring I and she got first for ring II. Are score was 185.8/200 I for got Lisa`sopshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb0XggiTA-M


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome! 
Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

kendra velazquez said:


> Lisa Geller and I got First place!!!!! I got First for ring I and she got first for ring II. Are score was 185.8/200 I for got Lisa`sopshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb0XggiTA-M


Damn I like that recall on the face attack. Killer work, congrats!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

kendra velazquez said:


> Lisa Geller and I got First place!!!!! I got First for ring I and she got first for ring II. Are score was 185.8/200 I for got Lisa`sopshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb0XggiTA-M


CONGRATS Kendra, nice dog, nice handling nice score.
Thanks for posting the video


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Congrats indeed nice work.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

BIG congrats to you both, Kendra and Lisa!! Very cool  And wishing you many more firsts ;-)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

VERY nice. Great job!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone, It was hard work to get this far and I couldn`t have done it without all my friends and Decoys=D>


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

GREAT job Kendra!!!!!!

CONGRATS.TS


----------



## shawn davenport (Apr 18, 2009)

7 pages worth of NICE! That's all I have.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

AWESOME job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats!! Im sure your very proud!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats to both of you!


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats Kendra, wish I could have been there to see it !!! =D>


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome Job!!! You guys look great!!! Hope to meet you guys at a trial some day. Keep working hard.


----------

